# Englander 25-pdvc room blower issue



## snoturtle (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi all

I recently went through and cleaned out my stove and reset the bottom 3 buttons to 4-4-1
Thought I had written down the old settings but I can't find them 

The issue I am having now is the room blower used to run all of the time now the stove gets really hot before it turns on and than only runs for a short time before turning off again.

How do I get it to run all of the time again?

Thanks


----------



## MaryH (Dec 25, 2013)

snoturtle said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently went through and cleaned out my stove and reset the bottom 3 buttons to 4-4-1
> Thought I had written down the old settings but I can't find them
> ...



Did you, by chance, unplug the stove, when you did this?

If so...it might be in the wrong burn mode - ours defaulted, to "A" , when it was unplugged.
See this thread, to check and change.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...s-wanna-share-good-stuff.104004/#post-1359302

Also, look inside for hoses, wires, loose, or disconnected.


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 25, 2013)

I did unplug it as I had to repack the lower auger motor

Will shut it down now and see what it is set to


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Default settings ....

'd' mode

lower buttons from left to right  6 4 1.


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 25, 2013)

I just checked it and it was set to D mode
Changed it to C mode and now the blower is running all the time like before

Thought it was working like before but the room blower shut off 


Any ideas?
I have the bottom 3 set to 6-4-1 now also


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

Just pulled the stove apart again to see if anything was out of place

The only thing I noticed was the white cover on the heat sensor wire had pulled back from the lug that screws in toward the front of the stove

Can't remember if it had been like that or not so I pulled it back up to cover the wire

But it didn't make any difference once I fired it back up 

Current settings on the bottom 3 are 4-4-1 as 6 was too high


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 26, 2013)

If that thermocouple is compromised, the controls may think that the stove is hot and needs the convection fan to be on.
You need to run the ESW diagnostics to determine what isn't working.
http://www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/diagnostic_mode04.html


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

Would the opposite also happen?
The stove gets really hot before it turns on the room blower 

Will go run the diagnostics now and see what happens


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

Both blowers and both augers work as they should in diagnostic mode


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 26, 2013)

snoturtle said:


> Would the opposite also happen?
> 
> Both blowers and both augers work as they should in diagnostic mode


Yes, that is possible also.
I believe there is a diagnostic for the thermocouple.


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Yes, that is possible also.
> I believe there is a diagnostic for the thermocouple.



If there is I haven't been able to find it yet

I can check conductivity to check for breaks and resistance but I'm not sure what the numbers should be so doesn't help alot

Does your room air blower run all of the time?
Maybe there was something wrong with mine before and now it is working properly?

Just throwing out ideas


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 26, 2013)

The room air blower runs once the controls have established proof of fire. That is once the temperature is high enough.
The speed is controlled by the setting on the control panel.
Have you read the manual?


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

top settings on the control panel are set to 3-9 right now
Yes went over the manual and didn't see anything that helped

have been using this stove for about 6 years now with now issues 

Room air blower does run after initial start than shuts off until the stove itself gets very hot than it will turn back on and run for a while and the cycle continues like this


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 26, 2013)

snoturtle said:


> If there is I haven't been able to find it yet







*ote: 
The stove should be completely empty of fuel and cold when using the diagnostic mode for testing the unit.*







*1.
Unplug the stove. Locate the  low burn air  and  air on temp  buttons at the bottom of the touch pad. To start diagnostic, plug in the stove and then quickly push these buttons at the same time, then release*






*A number code will appear in the digital readout, this is the reading for the heat sensor. The blower speed number may change some while displayed. This is normal.*




That number should change as the sensor temperature changes.


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

Just checked that and the numbers do change

Do they mean anything?
It wasn't completely cold but cold enough that the blower was off
started around 4-6 and went to 4-7 and 4-5  didn't see it go any higher or lower


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 26, 2013)

snoturtle said:


> Just checked that and the numbers do change
> 
> Do they mean anything?
> It wasn't completely cold but cold enough that the blower was off
> started around 4-6 and went to 4-7 and 4-5  didn't see it go any higher or lower


I think that you should talk to the support Engineers at ESW.


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

Will give them a call tomorrow and see what they say

Thanks for your help


----------



## MaryH (Dec 26, 2013)

snoturtle said:


> Just pulled the stove apart again to see if anything was out of place
> 
> The only thing I noticed was the white cover on the heat sensor wire had pulled back from the lug that screws in toward the front of the stove
> 
> ...




The only other thing, I can think of, is the wires on the heat sensor, are shorted together - or the sensor has gone bad,

Once the room air blower comes on - it should stay on..."unless" something is telling the control board, it isn't hot enough to blow warm air.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, two things , first , check to make sure the heat sensor isn't loose (I doubt it is after 6 years but check anyway also check the connections.

second, has that blower been pulled and serviced recently? if the cage AND THE MOTOR HOUSING have gotten plugged with dust and debris over the years it could be making the blower motor overheat (thermal impedance protection on a 4C442 blower is 280F if the motor gets that hot it will cut out until it cools sufficiently to disengage the thermal cutout in the motor.

may not be the control board shutting it down, if the thermal kicks it out its cutting its own power regardless of what the CB is trying to send it


----------



## MaryH (Dec 26, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok, two things , first , check to make sure the heat sensor isn't loose (I doubt it is after 6 years but check anyway also check the connections.
> 
> second, has that blower been pulled and serviced recently? if the cage AND THE MOTOR HOUSING have gotten plugged with dust and debris over the years it could be making the blower motor overheat (thermal impedance protection on a 4C442 blower is 280F if the motor gets that hot it will cut out until it cools sufficiently to disengage the thermal cutout in the motor.
> 
> may not be the control board shutting it down, if the thermal kicks it out its cutting its own power regardless of what the CB is trying to send it



*Good thought Mike !
I didn't realize there was a thermal cutout in the motor.

We cut a hole, in the side of our stove, and put a removable grate on it (long haired cats clog it up fast), so we could clean the impeller, without pulling the blower. The PAH, has access panels for this.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 26, 2013)

MaryH said:


> *Good thought Mike !
> I didn't realize there was a thermal cutout in the motor.
> 
> We cut a hole, in the side of our stove, and put a removable grate on it (long haired cats clog it up fast), so we could clean the impeller, without pulling the blower. The PAH, has access panels for this.


 

pull the blower, check the motor housing closely , blow it out with HP air see if this solves the issue, gasket does not have to be replaced on the room fan so its easy peasy out and in


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 26, 2013)

I oiled it at the beginning of the season and had it out earlier today 
Looked at the impeller but not the motor side
Will pull it again in the morning and check it out


----------



## MaryH (Dec 26, 2013)

snoturtle said:


> I oiled it at the beginning of the season and had it out earlier today
> Looked at the impeller but not the motor side
> Will pull it again in the morning and check it out



If you gave it a good cleaning, while it was getting oiled....back to my thoughts, that the heat sensor wires, are shorted together, or the sensor croaked


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 27, 2013)

Just pulled it all apart and cleaned out both blowers 
There was some dust on the motor side that I cleaned out 

Back up and running now and we shall see what happens with the blower


----------



## chrisasst (Dec 27, 2013)

MaryH said:


> We cut a hole, in the side of our stove, and put a removable grate on it (long haired cats clog it up fast), so we could clean the impeller, without pulling the blower. The PAH, has access panels for this.



Hmm, this is what I need to do.  Can you / someone point me in the right direction in how to do this?


----------



## MaryH (Dec 27, 2013)

chrisasst said:


> Hmm, this is what I need to do.  Can you / someone point me in the right direction in how to do this?



Take some measurements....drill a hole in the approximate center, of where the blower impeller is.

Use a compass, draw a circle, of the size of the impeller opening.

Drill holes, all around the circle you just drew (the metal is a bit too thick for a saber saw, to cut).

File, or grind smooth, the circles sharp edges.

We found some flat, thin, aluminum grate material, at our local Surplus City, no reason hardware cloth wouldn't work, but the stuff we got, looks like it belongs.

Drill four holes, to put some self tapping screws, to secure it. We used 5/16' heads - as that is what a lot of the other screws, are sized.

With a power screwdriver - it takes seconds, to take it off, and put it back on.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 27, 2013)

snoturtle said:


> Just pulled it all apart and cleaned out both blowers
> There was some dust on the motor side that I cleaned out
> 
> Back up and running now and we shall see what happens with the blower



I'd be surprised, if "some dust" would cause your problem, as the first time we cleaned ours (newbies), our convection blower was nearly completely clogged with kitty hair, and the stove worked - just not much hot air came out.

After it was cleaned, a "woof" of dust came out, when the blower kicked on.

You are sure, the heat sensor wires, are separated?

The hoses aren't cracked / are still connected...particularly, the lower one?

Have you done the "leaf blower trick"?


----------



## snoturtle (Dec 28, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> pull the blower, check the motor housing closely , blow it out with HP air see if this solves the issue, gasket does not have to be replaced on the room fan so its easy peasy out and in



This seems to have solved the issue
Didn't get a whole lot of dust out but it has been running for almost 24 hours with no problems

Thanks


----------

